# He did it!! The dr. actually switched me from Synthroid to Armour!



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

So I finally got in to see the dr. today. Gave him all my symptoms on synthroid, and he agreed to give me armour! Yay!

When he started me on synthroid last year, he gave me the 88mcg dose. So that's what he is trying to dose me at (or close to) with Armour. My prescription is 1 grain a day.

Dose that sound like a reasonable start out point?? He didn't do labs today...which kinda shocked me. I did have TSH and Free T4 run just a few weeks ago though.

He said I have to come back in 8 weeks for lab....and an ultrasound. (the whole point in all this medicine is to suppress my thyroid and keep the nodules from getting out of control)

I asked him about splitting the dose, half in the morning and half in the afternoon. But he wants me to take it all in the morning. I just worry about some people saying they feel great, until mid afternoon...then they kinda crash. I'm assuming because that T3 has worn off?

He felt my neck and thinks my right side feels bigger than it did last April. I just said "ok" . But all I could think was "how the h*ll do you specifially remember what MY neck felt like almost a year ago!?"...... If he was looking at an ultrasound or something, yes...I'd totally put my faith in what he was saying. But how many necks has he felt since mine, a year ago? How can he specifiallly remember mine? I don't know..he's a good doctor...but that just made me laugh when he said it.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Congrats! I recently switched from Synthroid/Cytomel to Armour and so I'm starting the titration process over again like you.

If you look at this conversion chart (http://thyroid.about.com/library/drugs/blconversionchart.htm) it looks like he may have overshot you a little. One grain of Armour equals about 100 mcg of Synthroid, so you may be getting more than you're used to. I went from 125 mcg of Synthroid and 5 mcg of Cytomel to 1.5 grains of Armour so I was a little jittery for the first week or so. It evened out and then my body started sucking up the Armour and demanding more, so I just increased this week to 2 grains after doing labs 7 weeks after I started the first dose.

I don't split my dose, but I do take it the same way I took Synthroid--full glass of water, at least one hour before breakfast, no calcium or iron within 4 hours of taking it, etc. I can definitely feel a difference so now it's just the slow matter of finding the right dose.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

jenny v said:


> Congrats! I recently switched from Synthroid/Cytomel to Armour and so I'm starting the titration process over again like you.
> 
> If you look at this conversion chart (http://thyroid.about.com/library/drugs/blconversionchart.htm) it looks like he may have overshot you a little. One grain of Armour equals about 100 mcg of Synthroid, so you may be getting more than you're used to. I went from 125 mcg of Synthroid and 5 mcg of Cytomel to 1.5 grains of Armour so I was a little jittery for the first week or so. It evened out and then my body started sucking up the Armour and demanding more, so I just increased this week to 2 grains after doing labs 7 weeks after I started the first dose.
> 
> I don't split my dose, but I do take it the same way I took Synthroid--full glass of water, at least one hour before breakfast, no calcium or iron within 4 hours of taking it, etc. I can definitely feel a difference so now it's just the slow matter of finding the right dose.


I looked at a conversion chart just a little bit ago....and I agree...looks like a little more than the synthroid I was on! Uh-oh!

Well, I'm going to give it a week....and see if I have any weird side effects. (On synthroid, my blood pressure was sometimes around 170/118 and my resting pulse was at 90-120!) :scared0011:

I'm hoping it helps with the 15 pounds or so I gained on synthroid....without sending my blood pressure back thru the roof!


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm very happy for you that you got the med switch you really wanted.

And if you feel bad taking it for the first day or two call the office and ask about splitting the dose. My Endo had no issues with me splitting the dose when we were trying to do another (rather big) raise last summer when I had a really bad reaction to the first pill I took. Not only is this a different medication but also it looks like a slightly higher (but not by a lot really) dose, so just make sure to keep him in the loop as to how you feel as he can always make adjustments.

As to him remembering your thyroid - I've met doctors with really good memories and some of people (like myself) have a very distinctive feel to their thyroid which allows doctors to remember them a lot better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You may wish to consider taking only 1/2 of that at first. The prescribing info for Armour is 1/2 grain per day for starters.

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

I am excited for you to be able to try the Armour.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Andros said:


> You may wish to consider taking only 1/2 of that at first. The prescribing info for Armour is 1/2 grain per day for starters.
> 
> Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?
> 
> I am excited for you to be able to try the Armour.


So only 1/2 a grain per day? I agree that might be a good idea. I've been off Synthroid for a month now, so if I take that much armour right away, my body might be like.....WHOA.

I had an ultrasound when I first found "the lump" back in April. Ultrasound showed 7 nodules total. (largest being only 1.3cm) Biopsy on two they checked were Follicular neoplasm, and the other was suspicious for follicular neoplasm. The slides got sent on to a head/neck oncologist. One of the best in the state. He sent them to their lab, and that lab "downgraded" my biopsies to FLUS. Still not the benign I wanted to hear...but even he said,....WAY better than the follicular neoplasms.

Anyway, had the first ultrasound in April, and another in September. No change in any of the nodules in that time. In fact he said, some looked a little smaller.

I go back the 29th of this month for the next ultrasound.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Andros said:


> You may wish to consider taking only 1/2 of that at first. The prescribing info for Armour is 1/2 grain per day for starters.
> 
> Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?
> 
> I am excited for you to be able to try the Armour.


I think all of us need to learn to say "Hey I'm not quite comfortable with this. May I take half or split my first couple of doses of this new med to see how it goes?" And be firm yet polite with this request. Along with perhaps looking out for ourselves and doing what we think may be best with all the given information. It is a very personal thing and some people react differently or more strongly then others.

I hope your day is going well, Kat. I'm awaiting test results that may allow me to be switched also and while it doesn't change the physical issues with my fried thyroid, I'm hopeful that I may start to feel better if I'm allowed to switch. I also take Synthroid, albeit at a much higher dose, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this really gives you what you need as it is no fun feeling bad all the time.

Big hugs to you. :hugs:

EDIT: Lol you posted while I was typing. If you haven't been on Synthroid for over a month I would definitely consider starting with half. Shocking your thyroid into submission usually ends up making both you and the thyroid feeling bad.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Airmid: Keep us updated on your test results and if you get to switch too!! we can start comparing notes if you do! 

Yea, I haven't taken synthroid for a month. And honestly...I don't feel too bad. But I know I need something to keep my thyroid supressed and those nodules under control.

Wonder,.....if I do start out on just a 1/2 per day......how long should I keep it at that? a couple weeks? a month? Then go to the full grain per day?

I probably should call and ask him if that's ok. But I think he already thinks of me as non-compliant the way it is!!....ha ha!

I did specifially ask if he was going to give me an armour dose equivalant to what he gave me in synthroid (the 88mcg)..he said that yes, he was. I also asked how to take it....split it half in the morning, half in the afternoon. And he said no..take it all in the morning on an empty stomach.

So I don't know. I guess I should just do what he says....but sometimes I think dr's get too routine about things. And don't really consider other options or ideas.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Will do. I'm hopeful that if we both get on it, we'll both start feeling better.

No one seems to worry about keeping my nodules from growing, though at this point it seems like from what I hear from ultrasound techs it's more nodules then thyroid at this point. 

You also have a very good reason for wanting to shrink those puppies. I'm sorry I don't know your history as I've only just come back after living through a hellish few months. Have they talked about surgery or just a wait and see approach and/or is this what you decided? With where you're at right now - screened through ultrasounds, not cancerous yet and the nodules shrinking - I can see why you might want to take a wait and see approach.

As for the thyroid meds, if your Endo isn't being helpful I'd call your pharmacist. They're very knowledgeable and may be able to help you out.

in the end I would do what you feel comfortable with and just keep your doctor informed. When my Synthroid was bumped up from 200 mcg to 250 mcg last July, I thought it was a rather large jump even though my Endo insisted it was keeping with the 25% rule of raising thyroid meds. Well, there is a big difference between 25% of say 50 mcg and 25% of 200 mcg. The very first day I felt really bad. Wanted to climb the walls then run about ten miles not to mention a bunch of other stuf. I called his office, he sent me in for labs and grudgingly allowed me to go to 225 mcg instead, though he had no issues with me taking 125 mcg in the morning and 100 mcg in the evening. It took around a month but I got up to the 250 mcg he wanted.

Long story short, do what you are comfortable with. If that's doing half the dose for a few days to a couple of weeks to test the waters before moving all the way up, then that's what you're comfortable with.. I of course cannot offer you medical advice since I am not a doctor and only offer my own feelings and experiences, but in my humble opinion your doctor shouldn't be upping your thyroid dose AND starting you on a new med, but that's just me.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Surgery has been mentioned, but the head/neck oncologist is all about just taking the watching and waiting route. He seems to know his stuff...so I'm trusting him. The ENT that is following me as far as medicines go, is concerned with one side of my thyroid and the nodules there...and if he had his way, I'd be having surgery. But without an ACTUAL biopsy diagnosis of cancer, and the fact I'm not really having any trouble (with breathing, choking, etc)...he's "ok" with just treating with medicine for now. He's not thrilled about it....but he's accepting the fact that I DON'T want surgery unless I absolutely have to.

I did take 1/2 of my pill this morning. So far I'm still alive. haha! I'll take the other half around 2:30 this afternoon. I figure if I eat lunch at 12:30.....2 hrs will be good enough as far as an empty stomach goes.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol can we switch doctors? My Endo's like "Eh well you have all these nodules, and your thyroid's a mess and we can't control it and you've had cancer but the ENT's uncertain so more medicine." 

We have instant messaging with the clinics here and I'm more then tempted to write him a note saying "You can't fix this as is. We've tried for years. I've suffered for years. At least get it out of my neck so I'll stop feeling pain and swelling and get rid of the cancer issues. And since you can't fix the calcium issues send me to someone that can, and if I need surgery again for that the thyroid is leaving in the process before it becomes even worse to take out."

Anyways...How are you feeling? Hopefully good and the dosage scheme is working. Earlier in the afternoon may work better as you're doing as some ladies have posted on here about feeling a bit wound in the evenings from the hormone. I do actually understand about not wanting surgery. It's not fun and you really have to have a surgeon you completely trust to be able to go through with it. If things are good with watching I would wait and see how it goes as long as you are under good supervision.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is my 3rd day on the Armour.....so far no effects. That I can tell anyway. I figure in a week or so, if I'm going to have a reaction of any kind..I'll know by then!

Im terrified of surgery. Not even the cutting into my neck part............but the anesthesia part!! I don't wanna be sedated!!  Its the whole loss of control part that I hate. I've never had anything more than a couple little stitches....so the thought of being put completely under scares me out of my mind. I guess mainly because I don't understand the process. Like will I be out of it when they take me into the actual surgery room? Or will I still be awake? I know I'm gonna fight the sedation so will that have an effect on them putting me under!? (I fight simple sleeping pills trying to stay awake...don't ask me why!). Will I feel or be aware when they're putting the breathing tube in, or taking it out!? Just so many questions..

So far I've been having ultrasounds every 6 months. The 3rd one is coming up on the 29th. Then if no changes, I think he'll see me again in June. And if I remember right....from what the surgeon said last time....if the one in June also shows no changes....we'll go from every 6 months, to just one ultrasound a year. This is all he does for a living....head and neck oncology/surgery.....So I'm sure he's seen it all and has a pretty good idea when its ok to wait and watch....and when they need to get in there and get stuff out. I hope anyway!


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

It depends on the patient if they are sedated by the time they hit the OR. My first and third surgeries i was completely aware in the OR (not necessarily a bad thing it didn't bother me) and the second one I was out of it and have no memory of ever leaving my pre-op room.

You can't fight the actual anesthesia part. The furthest I've made it on the count down was to 92 (backwards from 100) and I was really trying during my third surgery out of curiosity. You don't feel the breathing tube going in or out, though there may be some sore throat afterwards. Prior to surgery you also talk to guy/gal in charge of all that, along with other tests/appointments, so you do get a chance to ask all those questions.

Keep in mind, if you hear of people being awake, this is a rare possibility. I was one of those people with my first surgery (but there were A LOT of problems with that surgery in general that you wont have) and I still went on to have two successful surgeries though you can probably guess why I was sedate at my second one.  It happens rarely and if you have a compassionate staff it really helps. I didn't and that did play a significant role for a while, but like I said, I still made it through two more surgeries with zero issues including an emergency one and while I wont say I have gotten over it I don't let it rule me.

But hopefully you will have zero changes, or changes for the better, and you wont have to face that prospect. And hey, no affect is better then bad affects rights? I'd give it a couple of weeks - you're body is trying to recover and thyroid hormone are notorious for taking a while to really kick in fully.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

kat92, I have the same issues as you with regards to not being in control of myself and being under anesthesia (and my dad is an anesthesiologist!). With my surgery, the anesthesiologist gave me something in my iv right before they wheeled me towards the OR that she said would make me so goofy I wouldn't remember anything. It didn't knock me out at all, but it did make me feel totally drunk. I remember every single thing right up until the moment they put the gas mask over my face in the OR and then the next thing I knew I was waking up in recovery. They don't do anything, including inserting the breathing tube, until they know you are totally out and you won't be awake or remember a single thing until you're out of surgery and in recovery. For me, it was like having a 4 hour deep sleep nap and I woke up with a very sore throat and no thyroid!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Versed. The miracle drug. 

My blood pressure was through the roof before my thyroid surgery (never has surgery before, was terrified of being intubated, etc.). They gave me a dose of versed and within seconds I was buying a horse from the nurse and asking one of the surgery techs to go out for a beer so we could watch the game the following weekend. 

I remember being wheeled into the OR and saying hi to my surgeon but nothing else.

When I broke my ankle this spring and needed it relocated, I found the versed like hell because I was terrified of having my ankle put back in place. They gave me three doses - enough for a 300 pound man, per my husband - but once I got loopy, I don't recall a thing. Apparently I gleefully quoted Ferris Bueller's Day Off for an hour whole calling the surgeon (my husbands boss, no less) a cute little motherf***er.

For my actual ankle surgery, I told them I needed a large dose of versed. They gave it to me. I have no memory of leaving the holding bay.

I guarantee it's no biggie.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> Apparently I gleefully quoted Ferris Bueller's Day Off for an hour whole calling the surgeon (my husbands boss, no less) a cute little motherf***er.


That's so hysterically awesome!!

The Versed literally went to work seconds after they injected it into my iv; I went from stone cold sober to loopy drunk, literally the room shifted when it hit my system. I remember making fun of the nurse's "driving skills" when they ran my wheeled bed into a wall rounding a corner going to the OR and I apparently tried to crawl from that bed onto the OR table (which I vaguely remember). That is a crazy drug.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Versed. The miracle drug.
> 
> My blood pressure was through the roof before my thyroid surgery (never has surgery before, was terrified of being intubated, etc.). They gave me a dose of versed and within seconds I was buying a horse from the nurse and asking one of the surgery techs to go out for a beer so we could watch the game the following weekend.
> 
> ...


I think I just laughed harder after reading this, than I have for a week!! I'm still scared...don't get me wrong...but this story, almost....ALMOST makes me excited for surgery. However....I do worry about what I'm gonna say while drugged up. I know they all understand that the patient is loopy and to not take anything seriously....but I'll feel horrible if I say something really mean. And honestly.....I have sort of a potty mouth anyway..so I had already planned on apologizing before I even get into the pre-op room...for any cussing or bitc*ing I do.....before or after the surgery!!

So this versed is what I need to ask for?? How do I do that, without sounding like a total freak? It'd be one thing if I had surgery before and "knew" what worked for me....but if I go in there screaming for some drug I've never had...will they think I'm weird? 

My surgeon is a pro. I completely trust him. However...his bedside manner leaves a lot to be desired. He's not a jerk or anything...he's just very...dry. I've tried cracking jokes before..and he just smirks a little and goes on to the normal "doctor talk". I'm ok with all that...I'll sacrafice a joking doctor..for one who really knows his stuff!!!! I just hope I don't totally offend him once I get loopy.

The other thing I'm going to request....(this is going to seem weird to all of you)....but I don't want my family in pre-op with me very long. I know..most people want their family with them as long as possible...But once I start getting loopy..I want them OUT. I don't want my kids hearing me say weird (or incriminating..haha) stuff. Plus, my husband tends to laugh at me....when I worry. And I'm gonna be scared out of my mind, and he'll just laugh and say I worry too much....which will start a HUGE fight right there before surgery. He's not trying to be hurtful, but he's been thru SO many surgeries himself, he just doesn't get someone being scared or asking a lot of questions..like I will. So i'm kicking everyone out fairly quick. Before I end up even more anxious and stressed! And I really don't want them coming in to see me after till I'm wide awake and can function. Especially if I'm in pain...my kids will flip out. (and I don't hide pain well. I'm a wuss)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I think Versed (or similar drugs) are pretty standard pre-op drugs. You should bring it up with your anesthesiologist before surgery--mine called me the night before to ask me some questions and give me instructions. I wouldn't think they would think you were weird bringing it up, it just shows you've done some research prior to surgery. I wouldn't go in demanding Versed or anything, but I would tell them you're pretty anxious about surgery and you wonder if they'll be giving you anything to help with that.

I had a pre-op nurse who brought me back to the room where I changed and they started the iv and she asked me if I had any special requests. No one was allowed back there with me until after she put in the iv and I gave her the okay to bring back my parents. I would think your hospital would have something similar--usually family isn't allowed to just follow you everywhere you go during all of this. You could tell the pre-op nurse or patient advocate that you would like them to have your family told to leave right before they start the Versed drip and don't want them in your room until after you are fully awake and can make that decision.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

God, I wish Versed worked as well on me as on the rest of you. Though I have issues with that whole class either causing anxiety or just not working. My first surgery I had a shot going to the OR as by this time the level of treatment by the nurses was bad enough (I didn't get an IV until around ten minutes before I was in the OR - the nurses were too busy complaining to their union, I kid you not), that I was pretty anxious. I was sitting there on the gurney they brought me in on with me staring at them when I got the second. Still didn't work. I was only out for a few minutes after general was started. But that surgery was just bad all around. Blah.

Second one they gave me very generous dose of Fentanyl - the last thing I remember was my surgeon coming in and taking my hand and saying "It's time and everything's going to be alright" in a very soothing voice.

In general Versed is standard for pre-op depending on the needs of the patient and if they can tolerate it. If they cannot tolerate it and need something there are other choices. It's a drug of choice but certainly not the only thankfully, as I don't know what I'd do for my ablation if I had to lay there for at least six hours sober. arty0036:

For weird - morphine and I have a strange relationship, especially when I had it in the past through IV for severe pain. Lower doses I get really hyper. Like on Meth type of hyper. One time I had had a fairly large ovarian cyst burst with a lot of fluid and pain in pelvis and there was some worry about the potential for infection. I was supposed to be at home on bed rest. Yeah...I was out trimming the shrubs till a family member found me and dragged me back inside, lol.

Higher doses for severe pain I full on hallucinate and have conversations with people not there. One time in the military I collapsed from pain on duty and was immediately taken to the hospital. By the time I was released my driver found me singing an ode to my boots and on the car ride the pharmacy I thought we were going to crash into all the shadows on the road as they were out to get us. My driver was like, "Why am I driving you to get more drugs again?" B)

More serious Topic - unless you are beyond anxious they wont give you anything until right before they wheel you away. You usually spend a couple of hours in pre-op and you get your IV put in, any pre-op medications outside of this etc. Versed actually has a very short half life and you usually only get one dose, just to get you into the OR and under without issues.If you have to have surgery you'll met with the whole team and you can talk about you preferences then along with family history, your own reactions to medications etc.

To be honest, it's not bad going in fully with it. My emergency gallbladder surgery found my fully with it and being taken to the OR. No issues. The staff were wonderful, we cracked jokes as they set everything up. The apologized for how cold it was and I told them "Hey in a few minutes it aint going to matter to me". They got all the prep ready up to my going under and the kindly doctor told me to start counting backwards. I tried to fight it out of curiosity. And this was at a time when I had a fever that was barely being kept under some sort of control that accompanied a severe gallbladder infection they didn't think could be controlled by that point (thank you VA - long story) and gallstones on their way to my pancreas as they heard it was beautiful vacation spot. With a good staff you don't have to necessarily go into surgery drugged. It's all up to you.

EDIT: Meant to add, you will wake up in post-op area that your family isn't allowed back into anyways. You should be with it when they bring you to the next area that your family is allowed into. Depending on your surgery you'll either be brought into a recovery area if it's a day surgery with your family able to see you or brought back to your room if you'll be kept. They will not even be allowed to be there to watch you wake up so no worries about that part.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

The hospital I'm having my surgery at is over 2 hours from home. So I'm hoping they don't send me home the same day!!!

When my daughter had knee surgery, I was back there with her and they gave her some "happy meds" while I was still there. She didn't say anything weird...she just got reaaaaallly sloooooowwwww. You'd ask her something..and she'd look at you for a second, then kinda half whisper an answer. It was funny! Don't know what it was that they gave her though?? And that was a good hour or more before they took her back for surgery. I'm gonna need something ASAP. LONG before they wheel me into the O.R. Like, possibly while I'm filling out my admission papers....they could go ahead and start me on some happy medicine then and I'd be totally fine with that!! haha!

I'm glad the family has to wait a while to get back there. I don't wanna be crazy talkin and have my kids, husband and mom all hear me. Plus I don't want to be in a huge amount of pain by the time they come back......my kids don't need to see that. Plus I can't deal with my mom freaking out SEEING me in pain. (she gets a little neurotic at times). 

As far as this medicine goes, I finally figured out last night....exactly what I DON'T want. I knew I wanted a happy medicine.....but I didn't wanna feel too weird. And then it dawned on me....I DON'T want to be dizzy. Like, room spinning dizzy. I hate that. hate hate hate it. So I want a relaxing medicine, but not one that makes the room spin. Does Versed do that? Because that will make me 10x more anxious if the room is spinning!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Versed is a pretty standard pre-op. They didn't give me any until I signed the pre-op consents for my thyroid surgery, but they did the paperwork a lot quicker for my ankle surgery and I got it then.

I have never gotten dizzy with versed, but we all react differently. I will say that even if you DO get dizzy, you won't remember it. That's the cool thing about versed...it wipes your memory clean. So if you are dizzy, you won't know it.

My husband saw my in pre-op being goofy, but I wanted him there. He can tell you lots and lots and lots and LOTS of stories about people on versed and what they have said. I promise, you can't surprise or embarrass yourself. I tried apologizing to my husband's boss and he was all "Whatever, that's nothing."

You won't be in pain waking up from thyroid surgery. It's so dang easy and they loop you up with painkillers/in-site novicane. The next day might be another question. I have all these visions of waking up from surgery in excruciating pain, and it's not like that at all. There are so much narcotics coursing through your veins that the best you'll feel is when you wake up.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Joplin's right - even with my neck surgery being "more painful" (from what I was told) I woke up to a nurse telling me where I was gently and that she was giving me pain meds.

When I got into recovery where my mother was, I sat there eating graham crackers, drinking juice and asking these two questions:

"When can I go home?"

"Why is most of my thyroid missing?"

Kat, even with my emergency gall bladder surgery I apparently woke up hard but I don't remember it. I do remember my nurse telling another nurse that I had woken up bad and had ripped the oxygen off my face. Zero memory of that. The first thing I remember is the nurse right there telling me she was giving me meds for the pain I was in. After that things were fine. After a while I was taken back to my room (as that surgery does land you in the hospital for a few days) and eating meatloaf happily for lunch - I kid you not. The floor nurse kept trying to take it away from me claiming she was worried about nausea. I almost stabbed her with my fork and said "I'm in pain not nauseous. There's a difference. Bring me pain meds." and just kept on eating.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm probably making it all worse than it is. (obviously judging by all of your guys's stories)!!  I just hate the unknown. Im a planner. I like to know EXACTLY what's going to happen. And that isn't possible in this situation. I think that bothers me more than anything. I know the basic routine of how thyroid surgery goes. But I don't know how* I *will react. I get agitated and restless even if I fall asleep in our basement and wake up. I always wake up startled, scared and disoriented. And that's in my own HOUSE and not having any meds!! I'm scared I'll be an out of control mess waking up in a hospital.

The only good thing, I have a VERY high tolerance for pain. And truthfully, pain is the least of my concerns in all this. Its the anesthesia and not knowing what to expect immediately after surgery that is freaking me out.

Another crazy question....when they're putting you under, you can't hear anything right? I know they tell you to count back from 100 or whatever.....but once you're under....its not like you can hear voices or converstation right? That sounds insane, I know. And I don't think I'm even wording it right..... I just don't wanna hear "ok, go ahead and cut"....... uggghh.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dude, versed.

It's entirely possible I was dancing the mambo when they were trying to put me under, but I had no idea. No recollection. They put it in my IV, I started trying to trade horses and set up beer drinking dates and my husband was trying to kiss me good-bye and I was all annoyed by him and his sweet concern because damn it I was trying to buy a horse! Then they wheeled me in to the OR, I said hi to my surgeon and I have no idea what happened after that. None. Zippo. I just woke up in recovery.

I have a pretty high tolerance for drugs. They give you enough to put down an elephant. They aren't masochists. Likely, you won't remember even being wheeled to the OR.

And, yes, at some point, you have to just let go of the control thing. When I finally did that, things became much, much better.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Dude, versed.
> 
> It's entirely possible I was dancing the mambo when they were trying to put me under, but I had no idea. No recollection. They put it in my IV, I started trying to trade horses and set up beer drinking dates and my husband was trying to kiss me good-bye and I was all annoyed by him and his sweet concern because damn it I was trying to buy a horse! Then they wheeled me in to the OR, I said hi to my surgeon and I have no idea what happened after that. None. Zippo. I just woke up in recovery.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: I just truly hope my experience ends up being as good as yours. Horses and all........

I don't know why I'm so scared. I really don't. These people do this for a living. Daily. I'm sure they know what the h*ll they're doing. So I need to keep focusing on that. And.... how nice it'll be when it's all over....for one, because this rotten thing in my neck is out.....and also, because I can be lazy and whiney for a few days. And watch Little House on the Prairie, Law and Order SVU and Friends episodes all day long when I get home....and no one can say I should be up "doing" something. heh heh.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You don't hear, see or remember anything during surgery; it's like you're dead asleep in a dark sensory deprivation chamber. I literally have a gap in my memory from the time I went into the OR until I woke up in recovery. I am missing 4 hours and I'm totally fine with that, lol! They call propofol (one of the usual drugs they use to knock you fully out during surgery) "milk of amensia" for a reason.

Honestly, and this is coming from a person who is almost exactly like you with regards to being in control at all times, you're going to have to let go at some point for your own sanity. The doctors and nurses are professionals and have seen it all and then some. More than likely, you aren't going to be the patient they tell stories about (although joplin might be! :tongue0013: ).


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

jenny v said:


> You don't hear, see or remember anything during surgery; it's like you're dead asleep in a dark sensory deprivation chamber. I literally have a gap in my memory from the time I went into the OR until I woke up in recovery. I am missing 4 hours and I'm totally fine with that, lol! They call propofol (one of the usual drugs they use to knock you fully out during surgery) "milk of amensia" for a reason.
> 
> Honestly, and this is coming from a person who is almost exactly like you with regards to being in control at all times, you're going to have to let go at some point for your own sanity. The doctors and nurses are professionals and have seen it all and then some. More than likely, you aren't going to be the patient they tell stories about (although joplin might be! :tongue0013: ).


Good! I was worried about the hearing things part. I should be familiar with the loss of memory thing. I take ambien. And I'm more "used" to it now I guess you could say. But when I first started taking it.....I'd fall asleep anywhere I landed. Chair, couch. floor. kitchen table. toilet..wherever. and NOTHING could wake me up. My husband and oldest daughter are mean...One time, they put a laundry basket on my head with toys all around me....then took a picture while I was zonked out. I woke up hours later and finally made it to bed. (By then they'd taken all that away/off of me)....but I had NO idea till morning they'd even done it...after they showed me the pic. So if anesthsia/Versed is anything like that.....I should be ok!

Propofol= "Thriller Killer"......as a nurse friend of mine refers to it. haha. I have heard that stuff is good though. Better than the "old" sedation stuff. Evidently less side effects or something?


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

I too am starting to wonder just what Joplin was up to pre-surgery. 

Propofol is what they have to use on me since Versed I just stare at them and ask what it's supposed to do. I can tell you that for my GI scopes I was pretty anxious as after my first surgery I have a thing about stuff being down my throat while awake. When they had my positioned with the spacer in my mouth for the upper scope they started it. I shook my hand a little and they laughed and said it might burn and I was out. They woke me up between the scopes, asked if everything was okay and how I was then I was just out again and woke up when they had finished.

I've had anesthesiologists call me "drug resistant" - I have a lot of weird allergies and it seems to take a bit to knock me out but they can definitely do it so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Airmid said:


> I too am starting to wonder just what Joplin was up to pre-surgery.


Hee. In my defense (ok, I really don't deserve a defense!), I was a wreck before surgery -- panic attacks, etc -- so once they gave me some happy juice and I was not overwhelmed with anxiety, I sot of swung to the other side of the spectrum and got reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally giddy.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Hee. In my defense (ok, I really don't deserve a defense!), I was a wreck before surgery -- panic attacks, etc -- so once they gave me some happy juice and I was not overwhelmed with anxiety, I sot of swung to the other side of the spectrum and got reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally giddy.


LOL - Well I started off calm in pre-op two hours before surgery. Then as it got closer I started to become more and more of a mess because of my first surgery. Lucky I did have my mother there (I was only in my twenties at the time) and that was a calming influence. But when they said it was time to go, that's when I started to freak and they just drugged me to the hilt right then and there as my surgeon knew what had happened and didn't want me to have that sort of anxiety. My mom said I was just out so whatever they did I didn't have time to get up and dance on my bed sadly.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I was super nervous right up until they took me back the the pre-op room to get my i.v. and change into the lovely gown and compression socks. I think I just let all of the anxiety go at that point--there was no turning back and I was tired of freaking out about it. Like my dad joked, "everyone's already washed their hands so you can't change your mind now".


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

another trivial question...

what if I have to go potty? :ashamed0002: I plan on going RIGHT when we get to the hospital, before I even check in...but what if I have to go again, after I'm back in pre-op? And what about after? Like when I wake up if I really have to go!?!?!? With all the IV's and stuff going thru me, I'll probably have to! How soon can you get up and walk after surgery?


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Well after surgery (once the main anesthesia has worn off) they like you to go to the bathroom. In fact I've found they're giving you crackers and juice and wanting you to go. It shows your bladder is operating correctly. Well competent nurses do this - my first one at the VA sent me home knowing I had a fully empty bladder that was still waking up. Not a fun almost three hour drive home. But yes, hospitals who know what they're doing want that bladder to be up and running before you leave. If you're kept, you'll probably end up on the surgical floor and have the fun times of a hat and them measuring just how much you pee. 

Before surgery, if you find you are attached to the bed, just ask the nurse nicely and they'll come help you. You shouldn't have to go as you won't have eaten or drank anything for hours but if it happens just ask.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They asked me to "void my bladder" before I hopped on the gurney to go to the OR. By then, I was pretty dehydrated, what with all my crying and no drinking. 

As soon as I woke up, I had to go. She had me lay there for about 10-15 minutes to make sure my vitals where stable and then wheeled me back to my room. From there, my floor nurse and husband helped me to the bathroom. Walking in the first hour or so after surgery is tough so they helped me a lot. Yes, they measured how much I peed. It was all "Ok, honey, let's fill up the hat!" (hat = the thing you pee in) and I was all "um, excuse, what happens if I filled up the hat and still have to pee?" She kept insisting that it wasn't possible, since your bladder only holds X oz, but I proved her wrong 

The bigger issue is trying to sleep with the damn DVT boots on....IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had my iv in for a little over 2 hours before my surgery (the case before me took longer than they expected) so I had to pee every hour once it went in (seriously, iv fluids go right through you!). I would hit the call button, the pre-op nurse would come in and gather up my iv, and we would trundle off together to the bathroom. I would have been able to go by myself if the iv had been on a wheeled tree at that point.

After surgery, I was incredibly sick from the anesthesia and basically trying to will myself not to throw up for a few hours, so I didn't go right away. But once I got over the nausea, boy, did I need to GO! It took a team to help me each time because I had an iv line, those stupid DVT preventing things on both legs, an oxygen monitor thingie on one finger (we called it my E.T. finger because it glowed), and a blood pressure cuff on one arm. And like joplin, I overflowed the hat thing in the toilet the first time.

The first time I got out of bed after surgery to go to the bathroom was kind of funny--my neck was incredibly weak and I basically had to grab my hair on the top of my head and haul myself upright. Then I stood up and promptly fell over onto the nurse because I was so dizzy. I didn't even realize I was falling until she caught me and I realized the floor was real close to my face. So long story short, move slowly and cautiously the first time you try to stand up after surgery!


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

ROFL Joplin, I proved my nurse wrong too and always felt bad having to ring someone to come empty because I really had to go.

When I stayed in the cardiac unit (severe complication to the flu) I had O2 with a long line, still had an IV in my arm though it wasn't hooked up to a bag thankfully, and a monitor with multi-leads with the box sitting like a dead weight in the pocket of my gown. Every time i had to get up it felt like I was going on some mission

Though the massively humorous thing about the whole situation was that the remote in that unit actually had a special button for you to push when you filled up the hat for them to come measure and empty it for you. I kid you not. A whole button system devoted to just the pee hat.

And you always felt embarrassed pushing it.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

kat92, what Jenny described is what I experienced a couple of times when I was put under. If I remember correctly, an hour before I went into surgery, I was given a pill to relax me. Then on the table, the med in the IV really made me feel good.... and I felt like I was being sucked down a drain, in a circle.....weeeeeee............................. Next thing I knew, I was in recovery. The first couple of times in recovery, I got sick to my stomach and vomited, so the 3rd time, I let the the anesthesiologist know about it beforehand, and he gave me a shot of something to prevent nausea. It worked. I still don't like being put under.


----------

